# Ribs today



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Doing 1 rack of spares and 1 1/2 racks of loin backs today. Gonna see if me and my family can tell the difference, other than $1.50 per pound! I'm doing the sticky ribs recepe thats posted here: http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ut270.html

Heres a couple of pics taken after rubbing. I'll post more later. 

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 100453.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 100549.JPG


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Do us a favor and only post photos of the "male" family members enjoying em! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Woody.....your scareing me, man! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2005)

Rib's look good Nick.  When are you adding the loin ribs?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Loins are front and back in the pics. Spares are in the middle.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Loins are front and back in the pics. Spares are in the middle.



No, I mean when are you adding them to the smoker since they'll take less time than the spares??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh, 1 hour after the spares go on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh, 1 hour after the spares go on.


  Cool!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Doing 1 rack of spares and 1 1/2 racks of loin backs today. Gonna see if me and my family can tell the difference, other than $1.50 per pound! I'm doing the sticky ribs recepe thats posted here: http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ut270.html
> 
> Heres a couple of pics taken after rubbing. I'll post more later.
> 
> ...



1 hour in, spare have been on and just put the loins on.

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 134438.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 134625.JPG


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah baby!  And you can putt while it's smoking!  I think I hate you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":2b56q9iy]Doing 1 rack of spares and 1 1/2 racks of loin backs today. Gonna see if me and my family can tell the difference said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... ut270.html[/url]
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Nick, 

Got one of those anal lawn competition neighbors?, or is there some other pupose with the different cuts of grass?

BTW, the ribs look awesome ! Really !


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 14, 2005)

His Q is as good lookin' as his kids!  Gotcha a guru on that  baby huh?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Tell me you don't have a putting green in your backyard? If so, I think your yard is really hot...........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah he's got his own little green.  The bastard.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, it's not easy learning to 3 putt!


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 14, 2005)

I can help you with that putting stroke.  Maybe we could barter? [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay final pics

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183349.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183454.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183614.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183659.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183815.JPG

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 183905.JPG

The last pic is the spares. The whole dang family liked the loin backs the best! The sticky rib recepe is excellent, give it a try!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I can help you with that putting stroke.  Maybe we could barter? [-o<



I'm listening!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 14, 2005)

Now that looks good! Hope mine turn out looking that great. I have another hour to 1.5 hours to go on mine. I did just spares for the first time on the WSM.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2005)

Great looking ribs Nick!!


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks like everyone that has shown rib racks lately has the same ones...
What's the deal?


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Just saw the review post. #-o 
Bet I'm too late. :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2005)

MMmmmmmm ribs. Those look great. I'm jonesing for ribs....might just have to stop at Costco on the way home.


----------



## Finney (Aug 16, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> What's in the pan besides foil?
> 
> affumicatoio




more foil  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 16, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone that has shown rib racks lately has the same ones...
> What's the deal?



The search for the "best" rib rack has ended!!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> What's in the pan besides foil?
> 
> affumicatoio



Rice


----------

